# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Η διαμαρτυρία της καρδερίνας.

## ggamb

Γράφω αυτό το post με αφορμή την αγάπη μου για αυτά τα πουλιά και για  όσα λέγονται εδω μέσα. Θελω να ξεκαθαρίσω πως δεν ασχολούμαι με αυτά τα  πουλιά γιατι ενώ μου αρέσουν θελω τα πουλιά που εχω να μπορούν να  ζευγαρώνουν μεσα στο κλουβί και αυτό είναι το πιό ευχάριστο κομάτι της  ενασχόλησης μου με το χόμπι!
Παρολα αυτά διαθέτω ενα ζευγάρι σχεδόν  τυχαία!! το ενα μου το χάρισαν σαν αρσενικό απο μιά μεγάλη κλούβα με  δεντρα σε ένα κήπο και μου είπε αυτος που μου το χαρισε οτι είχε  γεννηθει εκει μέσα και βγήκε θυληκό! το καλοκαίρι ήρθε επάνω στα κλουβιά  με τα καναρίνια ενα υποσητισμένο και μαδημένο αρσενικό και ετσι  δημιουργήθηκε το ζευγάρι! Τα εχω και τα δύο σε μια μεγάλη κλούβα στον  κήπο χωρίς να περιμένω τίποτα απο αυτά! τους παρέχω οτι καλύτερο μπορώ  και οτι διαβαζω απο εδω και μάλον θα με ανταμιψουν γιατι με βάση όσα  διαβάζω εδώ εχουν γίνει ζευγάρι!

Τωρα  θελω να πώ ώς απάντηση σε όλους αυτους που αγαπάνε τα πουλιά αυτα και  τα εκτρέφουν και σε όλους αυτούς που θα βιαστούν να με κατακρίνουν:
Γιατι  όλοι αυτοι οι εκτροφείς της καρδερίνας δεν χαρίζουν τα πουλιά εκτροφής  σε όλους όσους θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με την εκτροφή ή γιατι δεν τα  πουλάνε έστω σε τιμές καναρινιών ωστε να γίνουν περισότερα τα πουλιά  εκτροφής και να πάψουν όλοι όσοι κλέβουν πουλιά απο τη φύση να το  κάνουν? Αντιθέτος κατακρίνουν απο τη μιά και απο την άλη πουλάνε πουλιά  με 100 και 200 ευρώ!
Πριν 10 χρόνια δεν είχα ακούσει για καρδερίνες  εκτροφής, τι έγινε μεσα σε λίγα χρόνια και γέμισε η Ελληνική αγορά με  πουλιά εκτροφής που πουλιόνται σάν χρυσάφι? Που βρήκαν οι εκτροφείς τους  γεννήτορες των κοπαδιών τους?

Συνοπσίζοντας Θελω να πώ πως η  προστασία αυτών των πουλιών δεν θα γίνει με τέτοιο τρόπο! αν Θελουμε να  σταματίσει το πιάσιμο των άγριων πουλιών απο τη φύση Θα πρεπει όλοι μαζί  να εργαστούμε συλλογικά, να μιραστούμε τις γνώσεις μας και τα πουλιά  μας ωστε μια μέρα να γίνουν τόσα πολλά και τόσο οικονομικά τα πουλιά  εκτροφής που να μήν συμφέρει το πιάσιμο των άγριων απο τη φύση!

----------


## geam

> Θελω να ξεκαθαρίσω πως δεν ασχολούμαι με αυτά τα πουλιά γιατι ενώ μου αρέσουν θελω τα πουλιά που εχω να μπορούν να ζευγαρώνουν μεσα στο κλουβί και αυτό είναι το πιό ευχάριστο κομάτι της ενασχόλησης μου με το χόμπι!
> Παρολα αυτά διαθέτω ενα ζευγάρι σχεδόν τυχαία!!


το ένα σου το χάρισαν πιασμένο απο την φυση, και το άλλο το επιασες εσυ απο την φύση....

----------


## geam

επίσης εισαι σε λάθος ενότητα....

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο,

Η καρδερίνα δεν θα πρέπει να διαμαρτύρεται, διότι τουλάχιστον εδώ (όσα παιδιά μπορούν) και *χαρίζουν* καρδερινάκια και *δεν* πωλούνται πουλιά.. Επίσης *δεν* αιχμαλωτίζονται πουλιά. Εσύ όμως ; Σκέφθηκες οτι το καρδερινάκι που ήρθε στο κλουβί μπορεί να ζούσε ελεύθερο και εσυ του στέρησες την ελευθερία του ;

----------


## ggamb

Δεν νομίζω ενα πουλάκι που καθετε επάνω σε ενα κλουβι και το πιάνεις απλά με το χέρι σου και ΟΧΙ με παγήδα να μπορει να ζήσει στην φύση! Και δεν μιλάω για τα παιδιά του Forum! εκφραζω εδω τις σκέψεις μου απλά!

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο(ggamb) απο οτι βλεπω εχεις μιμηθει το φυσικο περιβαλλον τελεια.............. πολλυ ωραια κατασκευη...!!!!!!!!!!!  
γιωργο(geam) εγω καταλαβα οτι η αρσενικη ειναι πιασμενη..............  που για να την πιασει τοσο ευκολα παει να πει οτι εφυγε απο κλουβι..!!!!!! λογικα δεν ειναι εκτροφης......
αμα ειναι πιασμενη η αρσενικη και βλεπεις οτι δεν της ''αρεσει'' το περιβαλλον που ζει καλυτερα αμολησε την.........

----------


## ggamb

Τα πουλια δεν τρομάζουν καθόλου μεσα εκεί ακομα και όταν είμαι δύπλα τους δεν μου δίνουν καμία σημασία ούτε κάνουν προσπάθειες να φύγουν! για τον Α ή Β λόγο εχουν εξοικιωθεί με το κλουβί και δεν νομίζω να τα καταφέρουν αν τα απελευθερώσω! πιθανότατα θα καταληξουν σε ένα άλλο κλουβί πολύ πολύ μικρότερο ή στο στομάχι κάποιας γάτας!

----------


## jk21

Πραγματα χιλιοειπωμενα , εδω μεσα τουλαχιστον .... γιατι απλα οι πραγματικες καρδερινες εκτροφης (μιλω για το υποειδος που ζει στην ελληνικη φυση ) ειναι ελαχιστες .Αυτοι που τις εχουν ειτε δεν τις δινουν καθολου ,ειτε τις χαριζουν σε ατομα που ειναι κοντα τους σαν  φιλοι ,ή εστω με τα ιδια ιδεωδη και ξερουν οτι εχουν και την εμπειρια να προσεξουν σωστα τα πουλια ,ειτε τις ανταλλασουν για να αναμιξουν τα αιματα .Υπαρχουν βεβαια και αυτοι που πουλανε ,αλλα ατομο που πουλα καρδερινα εκτροφης ,οταν εχει ελαχιστες απο αυτες ,ειτε θελει να σταματησει την εκτροφη (πολυ σπανιο σε καποιον που εχει πετυχει να βγαλει πουλια ) ,ειτε εχει ως ιδεωδες το χρημα και οχι το οραμα της σωστης εκτροφης .Μαζικες πωλησεις σε balcanica ειτε κρυβουν πισω τους πουλια δακτυλιδωμενα απο φωλια (πανικος γινεται  ... ) ειτε πουλια που εχουν βγει απο γεννητορες σε μεγαλο πληθυσμο στην εκτροφη ,πιασμενους απο τη φυση .Πολυ μικροτερο βεβαια πληθυσμο απο αυτον που χρειαστηκε να θυσιασει τη ζωη του στην αιχμαλωσια μεχρι να επιτευχθει κατι τετοιο 

το greekbirdclub υποστηριζει μονο την εκτροφη πουλιων γεννημενων στην αιχμαλωσια .Ουτε ενα νεο πουλι πιασμενο στην εκτροφη ! τα πουλια που γεννηθηκαν στην αιχμαλωσια βγηκαν απο γονεις ειτε γεννημενους στη φυση ,ειτε απο προγονους 3 γεννεων το πολυ γεννημενους στη φυση ! καποτε εγινε ενα μεγαλο λαθος .αιωνες ισως πριν .να δημιουργηθει μια παραδοση αιχμαλωτισης πουλιων που μερικες δεκαετιες ,περασε απο τη φαση του κραχτοκλουβου με ενα πουλι μοναχο του να κελαηδα ,καποιοι να προσπαθουν να το ζευγαρωσουν με θηλυκα (που μεχρι τοτε ειτε αμολαγανε ,ειτε πνιγανε ,ειτε τρωγανε οι προηγουμενοι ) και με αρκετες ζωες πουλιων να χανονται ,τελικα αρχισανε να το πετυχαινουνε εν μερει .Η προσπαθεια συνεχιστηκε αν και πολλα μικρα που βγαινανε δυσκολα περνουσαν την πρωτη πτεροροια .Η προσπαθεια στη συνεχεια συγκεντρωσε ρομαντικους ,αλλα και λαμογια που ονειρευτηκανε την ευκολη κονομα ( φωλισια πουλια , δακτυλιδωμενα με μεγαλυτερο δαχτυλιδι  ή χωρις ή και με κανονικο   , πιασμενα που τα δηλωνουν για εκτροφης σε απειρους κλπ 

εδω ειμαστε για να προωθησουμε την αγνη εκτροφη ,να κοψουμε το δρομο στο εμποριο και να πετυχουμε ή να αποτυχουμε στο τελος ,γιατι η προσπαθεια αυτη (εκτροφης ) δεν εχει μεσοπροθεσμα σιγουρη επιτυχια .δεν εχει σταθεροποιηθει καμμια εκτροφη ! 


ο καθενας μπορει να ερθει και να περιγραψει μια ιστορια ,πραγματικη πολλες φορες ,που δικαιολογει τις οποιες κινησεις του .το μαδημενο πουλι δεν ειναι πια μαδημενο .το αλλο δεν ξερω αν ειναι πραγματι εκτροφης ,ισως ουτε και συ .το πρωτο εχει σιγουρα δικαιωμα να ζησει εκει που αξιζει .θα σε ευγνωμονει για την βοηθεια σου ,αλλα εκει ειναι το μελλον του .....

----------


## xarhs

μερικες φορες γιωργο τα πουλια κατα ενα περιεργο τροπο εξοικιωνονται αψογα με το κλουβι...... σε σημειο που να νομιζουμε οτι ειναι εκτροφης...!!!!!! (μιλαω εκ πειρας)
μπορει το πουλακι να μην το δειχνει αλλα σιγουρα δεν του αρεσει........ αυτο θα το διαπιστωσεις αμα γεννησουν και αρχιζεις να βλεπεις περιεργες συμπεριφορες...... δεν ξερω αλλα η δικη μου προταση ειναι να προσπαθησεις να προμηθευτεις πραγματικες καρδερινες εκτροφης!!!!!!!!   αμα εισαι σωστος μπορει να σε βοηθησουν και τα παιδια εδω που εχουν.....

----------


## jk21

αν τα πουλια ζουσαν πριν ειτε στη φυση ,ειτε σε πολυ μεγαλυτερο χωρο ,οπως λες για το ενα που ισως ειναι εκτροφης ,σε μια κλουβα σαν τη δικια σου και με παροχη τροφων οπως τις βρισκουν στη φυση ,σε κλαδια ωστε να εξοικειωθουν ,γυμνασμα των φτερων που η κλουβα βοηθα σε αυτο ,και απελευθερωση σε καταλληλο περιβαλλον ,οχι διπλα σε σπιτια ,αλλα κοντινο στο φυσικο τους (υπαρχουν πολλα ακομα και διπλα στην αθηνα ) μια χαρα μπορουν να απελευθερωθουν ! σαν σαιτες θα φυγουν !


σου τα λεει καποιος που εχει φαει πολυ χρονο απο την προσωπικη του ζωη ,μαζι με αλλους εδω μεσα ,ωστε να δημιουργηθει μια βαση πληροφοριων ,για την πραγματικη εκτροφη της καρδερινας ,ενω δεν εχει πουλησει ουτε ενα πουλακι ,ειτε γιατι δεν εχει βγαλει ουτε ενα ,ειτε και γιατι αν εβγαζε ,προτιμουσε να αλλαξει φυλο ,παρα να πουλησει !

----------


## jk21

ασχετα με το μελλον των πουλιων σου Γιωργο ,οφειλων να σε συγχαρω για το προσωρινο εστω χωρο φιλοξενιας των πουλιων σου ,οσο και στο οτι δηλωνεις οτι θες την πραγματικη εκτροφη της καρδερινας !! Να ξερεις ομως οτι στα θεματα ψυχων ,δεν υπαρχουν θεματα τιμων .Η εκτροφη θα επιτευχθει ,με την γνωση ,τον σεβασμο στο πουλι αυτο ,το σταματημα των λαθων του παρελθοντος και την εκτροφη για την εκτροφη και οχι το χρημα ! οταν θα σταθεροποιηθει ,ισως τοτε να δικαιολογησω σε καποιους να βαλουν και τετοιους στοχους ,αν και δεν ειναι στα πιστευω μου .Τωρα ομως οσο μιλαμε για τιμες και πωλησεις ιθαγενων εκτροφης ,μαλλον ειμαστε σε λαθος μονοπατι .Κυριως οσοι πουλανε ,αλλα και αυτοι που θελουν να αγορασουν

----------


## ggamb

Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει η εκτροφή της καρδερινας! Από μονα τους τα πουλιά το πανε εκεί! Εγώ τους προσφέρω την καλύτερη τροφή της Manitoba αυτή με την λευκή περιλα,σπόρους υγείας,δύο ειδών αγγαθια,το ένα κάνει 22ευρω το κιλό! bella di note,κια,καμελινα,αυγοψωμο,αυ  τό που δίνω και στα καναρινια του jk21,εντομοτροφη,χορταρικά φρουτα και ότι πολυβιταμινες δίνω στα καναρινια τις ημέρες που τα δίνω.Τωρα αυτά ας κάνουν οτι νομίζουν ακομη και να τα καταφέρουν να βγάλουν μικρά δεν ξέρω τι θα τα κανω!στα δυο πουλιά μπορώ να προσφέρω ότι καλύτερο κυκλοφορεί στα περισότερα δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορώ!ίσως τα χαρίσω σε ανθρώπους που θα τα φροντίζουν όπως εγώ!

----------


## babis100nx

πολυ ωραια η κλουβα γιωργο!! να χερεσαι τα πουλακια σου!τωρα για αυτους που σε κατακρινουν εγω θα πω και  οι καρδερινες εκτροφης οι προογονοι τους και αυτοι ήταν ελευθεροι στην φυση πριν ονομασουμε μερικες καρδερινες εκτροφης.

----------


## xarhs

με αυτο το σκεπτικο μπορουμε ολοι να πιασουμε πουλια απο τη φυση και να τα αιχμαλοτιζουμε περιμενοντας μια μερα να δουμε εκτροφης πουλια...... δεν ειναι ετσι , τα πουλια εκτροφης προηλθαν μετα απο πολλες γεννιες και σε προσπαθεια πολλων ετων...!!!!!! σιγουρα η αρχη ηταν δυσκολη..... αλλα η αρχη εχει και ενα τελος

----------


## ggamb

Διευκρινίζω για ακομη μια φορα πως δεν έχω απαίτηση και δεν περιμένω από τα πουλιά απογόνους!

----------


## jk21

τα πουλια εκτροφης ,αν μιλαμε για καρδερινες δεν προηλθαν μετα απο πολλες γενιες ,αλλα με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις ,οχι πανω απο 3 γενιες . Τα πουλια εκτροφης ,υπο προυποθεσεις που εχω ξαναπει ,μπορουν να επιστρεψουν στη φυση (οχι πολλα  ,αλλα αρκετα και κυριως οσα δεν εχουν κλεισει χρονο στο κλουβι ,ζουνε σε ευρυχωρη κλουβα ή θα ζησουν για καποιο διαστημα πριν γυρισουν στη φυση και εκπαιδευτουν να τρωνε ,οτι και στη φυση  ) .προσπαθεια μπορει να υπηρξε ,αλλα και θανατοι πολλων πιασμενων πουλιων που ειτε πεθανανε πριν να ζευγαρωσουν ,ειτε πεθανανε μετα .Η εκτροφη και η επιτυχια της δεν ειναι δεδομενη .Ουτε οτι τα πουλια εκτροφης ,δεν θα αναπτυξουν κοκκιδια στην αιχμαλωσια .Οι καρδερινες εκτροφης ,προηλθαν και προερχονται εν μερει  ,απο ανθρωπους που θεωρουσαν δεδομενη την αιχμαλωτιση πτηνων ,σαν παραδοση του τοπου μας και δυστυχως ηταν και εν μερει ειναι .Εν μερει ,γιατι η εκτροφη εχει περασει και σε ανθρωπους που δεν θεωρουν πια δεδομενο την αιχμαλωτιση πουλιων γεννημενων στη φυση και προσπαθουν για μια εκτροφη ,που θα βαλει λιθαρακι (δεν θα σταματησει ) την παλια λαθος παραδοση .Αναμεσα τους και ατομα που πριν θεωρουσαν δεδομενη την αιχμαλωτιση των πουλιων και ας ηταν γεννημενα στη φυση .Ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν δικαιωμα να αλλαζουν προς το καλυτερο .Αρκει να μην αλληθωριζουν στο παρελθον .η αγκαλια του greekbirdclub ειναι ανοικτη για ολους ,οσους αφηνουν το λαθος πισω .Ανοικτη και σε αυτον που την Κυριακη που μας περασε ,πουλουσε ακομα τα πιασμενα του στο Σχιστο ,ακομα και σε αυτον που περυσι το καλοκαιρι ειχε ρημαξει τις φωλιες για να δαχτυλιδωσει .Αρκει να εχει γινει μεσα του η μεγαλη αλλαγη ,αρκει να μην βλεπει την εκτροφη σαν μεσον να πουλησει με καλυτερη τιμη ! 

ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ και ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ !!! Γιωργο εχω στην κλουβα μου 2 πουλακια που 2-3 γεννιες πριν ,οι προγονοι πετουσαν ελευθερα .Δεν εχω δικαιωμα να σου πω τι θα κανεις .Αυτος που τα Δημιουργησε εκει εξω εχει και μιλα στις καρδιες του καθενος μας και στην δικη σου .Οταν θα ερθει αυτη η ωρα ,αρκει να προλαβεις ,ξερω οτι θα κανεις το καλυτερο !

----------


## ggamb

Μπορείς να μου πεις με σιγουριά ότι μετά τη απελευθέρωση τα πουλάκια δεν θα καταλήξουν στο σχιστό; Έμαθαν να τρώνε σε ταιστρα ΚΑΚΩΣ αλλά έμαθαν! Οταν θα βρούνε τα δύσκολα θα κάνουν ότι έκανε και το αρσενικό και έφτασε στα χέρια μου και ίσως τότε να μην βρουν μια κλούβα τέτοιων διαστάσεων να την μοιράζονται με μόνο άλλο ένα πουλάκι και κάποιον να τους προσφερει όλη αυτή την ποικιλία τροφών.Εγραψα ότι εγραψα για να κατακρίνω τους δήθεν εκτροφείς που αγαπάνε αυτά τα πουλιά τοσο ώστε να τα μοσχοπουλανε!Θα μπορούσα να μην έχω γράψει ότι κατέχω αυτά τα πουλιά και να το παίζω ένας δήθεν μάχιμος φιλόζωος!

----------


## Gardelius

*Το ένστικτο της Καρδερίνας ήταν....ειναι.....και θα ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ....ΑΓΡΙΟ!!!!!!!!!! Ποτε όσες προσπάθειες και να κανει ο άνθρωπος δεν θα αλλάξει αυτο!!!!!!! Το αναφέρω γιατί είδα οτι καπου γραφεις ότι <δεν θα ζήσουν ή θα καταλήξουν σε κάποιο ¨στομαχι¨γατας>!!!! Αυτό δεν θα συμβεί...σε διαβεβαιώ ....ο Δημήτρης ( jk21  ) στο τελευταιο ποστ γραφει για την Ελευθερια!! Είναι δικο σου δικαιωμα το <μέλλον> τους, αλλα το να τα συντηρείς και απο την αλλη να μην θέλεις αναπαραγωγή εμενα προσωπικά δεν συμβαδίζει!!! Απλα και για την ιστορία να σου αναφέρω το δικο μου παραδειγμα της καρδερίνας που απελευθέρωσα....!!!! είναι 100% σίγουρο (εαν δεν εχει συμβεί κατι που ειναι σύμφωνο με τους Νομους της φύσης!!!!) ότι...ζει!!!!....βασιλευει!!!!!! και θα εχει και σε λιγο καιρο μαζι με το ταίρι της τα δικα της μικρά !!!!!!!!*

----------


## jk21

στο σχιστο αν αφαιθει στην φυση ,γυρω απο την αθηνα ,δεν θα παει .εκει ερχονται απο διαφορα μερη της επαρχιας (και απο τη λεβεντογεννα πατριδα μου θεσσαλια βεβαιως βεβαιως και απο ηλεια και απο αλλα γαρδελομερη ) 

το αν θα ζησει ειτε απο πουλοπιαστες ,ειτε απο <<χομπιστες>> που πιασανε << ενα πουλακι μωρε ,δεν κανουμε κακο .. >>  ή απο θηρευτη (γερακι ,κουκουβαγια κλπ ) δεν μπορω  να στο επιβεβαιωσω .εγω μονο να πω αυτα που ειπα μπορω !

----------


## ggamb

η αναπαραγωγή συνεπαγετε και απογόνους,τα πουλιά θα αυξηθούν και οι ανάγκες του είδους είναι μεγάλες! Άλλο να φροντίζεις δυο πουλιά και αλο καμία δεκαριά η και παραπάνω! Δεν θα τα στείρωσω όμως :winky:  Μήπως ήρθε σε εμένα η καρδερινα σου; δεν είναι πουλιά πιασμένα από τη φυση μεγάλα.Εστω και ψέματα να μου είπε αυτος που μου εδωσε την πρώτη τότε είναι σίγουρα από μικρά στο κλουβί το ρίχνει η συμπεριφορά τους. Και κάτι ακομα οι γάτες μου κοιμονται κατω άπω την κλούβα και με τον καιρο τα πουλιά έμαθαν να μην τις φοβονται και αυτές να μην τα πειράζουν όλα αυτά με την ασφάλεια του πλέγματος χωρίς αυτό;;;; η δυναμη της συνήθειας είναι μεγάλη!

----------


## ninos

Γιωργο,
με τις ενεργειες αυτες να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ωθεις πειροσσοτερο τους πονηρους να αιχμαλωτιζουν πουλια και τελικα πετυχαινεις το ακριβως αντιθετο απο αυτο που αποσκοπεις.
Δεν υπαρχει συνηθεια κ ασφαλεια. Η φυση τα επλασε ωστε να ζουν ελευθερα, οπου βαζει το χερακι του ο ανθρωπος μονο κακο κανει

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ειμαστε πολλοι μακρια απο τη στιγμη που οι καρδερινες εκτροφης ,θα δωσουν και πουλια στη φυση για να την ενισχυσουν .ειτε γιατι πολλες απο αυτες δεν εχουν τελος σε βαθεια γεραματα (αλλιως θα ειχε ηδη σταθεροποιηθει η ρατσα ) και γιατι απελευθερωσεις πουλιων πουλιων σταθεροποιημενης εκτροφης ,με καθαρα οικοσιτες συνθηκες ,ειδικα αν γινουν μαζικα (παντα θεωρητικα μιλαμε ) μπορει να αλλοιωσουν τις συνηθειες των ελευθερων ,αν ζευγαρωσουν μαζι τους (μιλω για πουλια πανω των  7-10 γεννεων σε αιχμαλωσια ) .Κατι τετοιο (που το απευχομαι να χρειαστει να γινει ) θα ειχε νοημα ,αν οι καρδερινες της φυσης ηταν ειδος προς εξαφανιση 

Η καρδερινα που απελευθερωσε ο Γιωργος (αν το ρωτας ουσιαστικα ...... ) απελευθερωθηκε στην τριπολη ... ειστε συμπολιτες; επισης δεν ειναι τσουρομαδημενη οταν εφυγε ,οπως περιεγραψες αυτη που βρηκες

----------


## ggamb

Χαριτολογοντας απαντησα στο Γιώργο γι αυτό χρησημοποιησα και το καταληλο εικονίδιο. Νομίζω ότι μέχρι τώρα η συζήτηση μας περνάει στον αναγνώστη αυτό που επιθυμώ και ευχαριστώ για τη συμμετοχή σας! Τώρα οποιαδήποτε περεταίρω αναπτυξη του θέματος ίσως οδηγήσει σε παρερμηνιες και αλοιωσει το σκοπό του post.Κάθε πουλάκι είναι ένας ξεχωριστός οργανισμός και χαρακτήρας και μόνο με την παρατήρηση του και την συμπεριφορά του μπορούμε να του δώσουμε το καλητερο!

----------


## koukoulis

Τελικά φοβάμαι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά το μήνυμα που αποκομίζουμε από την όλη συζήτηση. Ότι δλδ οι εκτροφείς καρδερινών δεν είναι εκτροφείς, υπό την έννοια ότι δεν βγάζουν σωστά πουλιά; Ότι είναι κερδοσκόοποι ή ότι τα πουλιά τους είναι πιασμένα από τη φύση από κάποιες φωλιές άγριων πουλιών; Ότι γενικότερα οι καρδερίνες που έχουν γεννηθεί σε αιχμαλωσία έχουν κατά κανόνα μικρό προσδόκιμο ζωής, λόγω του ότι δεν έχει πλήρως διασαφηνιστεί η σωστή εκτροφή τους; 
Αυτό για το οποίο είμαι σίγουρος όμως και το δηλώνω χωρίς καμία επιφύλαξη είναι ότι στη θέση του Γιώργου θα τάιζα την πιασμένη αρσενική καρδερίνα έως να πάρει τα πάνω της,σε ξέχωρο κλουβί απότη θηλυκιά για την περίπτωση που είχε κάτι μεταφορικό κι έπειτα όταν και η εποχή θα ήταν ευοίωνη από πλευράς καιρού, π.χ. Άνοιξη θα την απελευθέρωνα και όσον αφορά στη θηλυκιά θα διερευνούσα την προέλευσή της κι αν ήταν πιασμένη θα έπραττα ομοίως, αφού τη συνήθιζα σε τροφές που μπορεί να βρει στη φύση. Η ελευθερία είναι το ύψιστο αγαθό( ...καλύτερα μιας ώρας ελελευθερη ζωή, παρά σαράντα χρόνια σκλαβιά και φυλακή...), και επιπρόσθετα δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι το οποίο δε θα θέλαμε να μας κάνουν. Τόσο απλά. Όλα τα άλλα, ειδικά όταν στερείς το βασικό είναι εντελώς επουσιώδη, ενίοτε μάλιστα αποτελούν υποσυνείδητη απόκρυψη των πραγματικών κινήτρων μας και θα πρέπει να το ψάξουμε και να πράξουμε ανάλογα. Ας μην εθελοτυφλούμε λοιπόν, μην μπερδεύουμε τις καταστάσεις όταν είναι ξεκάθαρες και ας σκεφτούμε τί οφείλουμε στον εαυτό μας και στην ίδια τη ζωή. Με τα παραπάνω θέλω να πω ότι στο βουνό ας πούμε δεν έχει γάτες, ότι έκανες το πουλί καλά, τώρα αμόλυσέ το και αν γίνεται επανένταξε και το άλλο. Ελπίζω στο καλύτερο, αρκεί να το βρούμε και να βρούμε και τη διάθεση να το υποστηρίξουμε ανάλογα. Χρειάζεται σθένος φυσικά, αλλά μια και βρέθηκες σε αυτήν την κατάσταση οφείλεις να το βρεις. Τα πουλάκια δεν πρέπει να εξακολουθήσουν να ζουν στην αυταπάτη.
Φιλικά

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη η δευτερη σου παραγραφος ειναι κατανοητη και αποδεκτη πληρως απο μενα .Ελπιζω και απο οποιον εχει πιο ουσια 

Για τις ερωτησεις της πρωτης παραγραφου ...

Προφανως αναφερεσαι σε  δικες μου θεσεις ,που διατυπωθηκαν πανω στην σημερινη κατασταση εκτροφης ιθαγενων στον τοπο μας  .Οσα ανεφερα τα  διαπιστωνει κανεις αργα ή γρηγορα μονος του ετσι κι αλλιως .Αλλα θα κανω μια συνοψη ,μηπως σε μπερδεψα

Σημερα υπαρχουν τρεις κατηγοριες εκτροφεων ιθαγενων .Εκεινοι που απορριπτουν την αιχμαλωσια νεων πουλιων απο τη φυση και θελουν να στηριξουν την εκτροφη ,αποκλειστικα σε πουλια γεννημενα σε κλουβι .Εκεινοι που θελουν το ιδιο ,αλλα συχνα κλεινουν το ματι και σε κανενα πιασμενο ,ειδικα αν χασουν καποιο απο τα εκτροφης που πηρανε ή ακουσουν τις σειρηνες που τους λενε βαλε και κανενα απο τη φυση στο κοπαδι να δυναμωσει το αιμα .... τελικα δυναμωνει το ατοξοπλασμα  ... Τελος αυτοι που ειτε εχουν καποια πουλια εκτροφης και αρκετα πιασμενα ,ειτε σχεδον ολα πιασμενα και νομιζουν οτι θα πετυχουν εκτροφη με αυτο τον τροπο .Το φορουμ αποδεχεται μονο την πρωτη κατηγορια εκτροφης ,σαν ιδεα ! 

Ναι τα ιθαγενη εκτροφης ,ειναι και αυτα ευαισθητα στις ασθενειες και ειδικα στα κοκκιδια  ,αλλα πολυ λιγοτερο ευαισθητα απο οτι τα πιασμενα .Οταν συχνα πυκνα τα εκτροφης ενεπλεκονται στο ιδιο κοπαδι με πιασμενα (σου ειπα οτι αυτο ειναι η πραγματικοτητα σε πολλους καλως ή κακως ) τοτε λογικο ειναι να αυξανεται το ποσοστο αυτο .Τα κοκκιδια μεταδιδονται ευκολα  ... Αν λοιπον μπορει να σταθεροποιηθει καποια εκτροφη ,αυτη μπορει να πραγματοποιηθει απο πλευρας πιθανοτητων ,με χρηση ιθαγενων πραγματικης εκτροφης 

Ναι δυστυχως υπαρχουν εκτροφεις (της τελευταιας κυριως κατηγοριας απο αυτες που ανεφερα ) που κατεβαζουν πουλια απο φωλιες οταν ειναι νεοσσοι ,τα δαχτυλιδωνουν και τα πλασσαρουν για πιασμενα .Δαχτυλιδια ειτε απλα χωρις ενδειξη συλλογου κλειστου τυπου ,ειτε απο πεθαμενες εισαγωμενες major (υποειδος της βορειας ευρωπης με 2.9 δαχτυλιδι και οχι 2.5 οπως η balcanica που ειναι το ντοπιο υποειδος καρδερινας ) ,ειτε καμμια φορα και απο συλλογο (επισημοι εκτροφεις ) οπως κυκλοφορουν φημες αλλα δεν εχω για αυτο αποδειξη .Εδω και καιρο συζητιεται η πιεση προς την πολιτεια ωστε η εκτροφη να γινει νομιμα και οργανωμενα οπως σε χωρες του εξωτερικου ,αλλα παντα καπου κολλαει .Δεν ειναι μονο στην αδιαφορια του κρατους ,αλλα και στο οτι καποιοι βολευονται με οτι υπαρχει σημερα 

Οχι δεν εχουν μικρο προσδοκιμο ζωης οι καρδερινες εκτροφης .Εχουν σαφως μεγαλυτερο απο τις πιασμενες και καποιες φορες και απο τις ελευθερες .Στη φυση ειτε λογω θηρευτων ,ειτε λογω δηλητηριων στις καλλιεργειες ,οι καρδερινες δεν ξεπερνουν ενα μεσο ορο 4 χρονων ζωης (ανεπισημα στοιχεια ) ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗΣ ομως ΖΩΗς !!!

Γιαννη το μηνυμα που θελουμε εδω μεσα σαν ομαδα διαχειρισης να περασουμε ,οσο και μελη μας που ασχολουνται με την εκτροφη ιθαγενων,ειναι η προσπαθεια για αγνη εκτροφη .Για πραγματικη εκτροφη .Με μικρα να ταιζονται στην φωλια της κλουβας και να το βλεπουν ολοι ,οχι να το φανταζονται ! Αν μπορει να υπαρξει εκτροφη ,μπορει να υπαρξει μονο με πουλια που γεννηθηκαν στα κλουβια .Δεν υπαρχει για μας αλλος δρομος !

Το βασικοτερο ομως μηνυμα που θελει το greekbirdclub να περασει ,ειναι οτι το αγαπημενο πουλι των περισσοτερων ελληνων ,ειναι πανεμορφο ,ειναι ευτυχισμενο ,τραγουδα τους ηχους της φυσης ,μονο οταν ειναι κοντα σε αυτη ! εκει να παμε να το γυρεψουμε ,να το παρατηρησουμε ,να το ακουσουμε ,να το λατρεψουμε ,ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ .Οταν αυτο γινει η οποια εκτροφη ,θα ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολη ,αν και αυτο θα ειναι απορροια ολων αυτων ,οχι ο σκοπος !

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιωργο να σου ζησουν τα πουλακια.
προσπαθησε να κανεις αναπαραγωγη με αυτο το ζευγαρι και θα σου λυθουν πολλες αποριες. 

Αν καταφερεις και τα κρατησεις ζωντανα μεχρι τον Αυγουστο και σου δωσουν και πουλακια, θελω να δω τι θα κανεις εσυ.

εμεις θα ειμαστε διπλα σου σε οτι αποφασισεις.

----------


## ggamb

> Γιωργο να σου ζησουν τα πουλακια.
> προσπαθησε να κανεις αναπαραγωγη με αυτο το ζευγαρι και θα σου λυθουν πολλες αποριες. 
> 
> Αν καταφερεις και τα κρατησεις ζωντανα μεχρι τον Αυγουστο και σου δωσουν και πουλακια, θελω να δω τι θα κανεις εσυ.
> 
> εμεις θα ειμαστε διπλα σου σε οτι αποφασισεις.


Τωρα δεν είναι η κατάληλη εποχή να τα απελευθερώσω ο χειμώνας θα είναι δυσκολος γι αυτά! συγουρα δεν θα περιμένω μεχρι τον Αυγουστο! Αν η ζωή εκει που τα εχω δεν τους αρέσει δεν θα ζευγαρώσουν την ανοιξη ή αν ζευγαρώσουν θα δείξουν προβληματική συμπεριφορά! Θεωρώ πως αυτό ειναι ενα κρητήριο για να δώ πώς δέχονται την αιχμαλωσία. Αν αυτη αποδειχθει οτι δεν τους αρέσει θα είναι πλέον ελευθερα!

----------


## ggamb

Ο σκοπός της συζήτησης είναι να αφυπνηστούμε σχετικά με όσα καλύτερα απο εμένα ανέφερε ο Δημήτρης! και αφορμή της ήταν μια συζητηση που διαβαζα. Κάποιος ελεγε οτι αγόρασε μια καρδερινα εκτροφής χωρις δαχτυλιδι και του απαντουσαν οτι δεν είναι και πρέπει να την απελευθερώσει! Τοτε αυτός είπε πως είναι σύγουρα γιατι είναι ήρεμη και την πλήρωσε 70 ευρω σε σχέση με τις πολύ φθηνες άγριες που πωλούνταν στον ίδιο χώρο. Τοτε καποιος του απάντησε οτι είναι σύγουρα άγρια γιατι οι εκτροφής κάνουν πολύ παραπάνω! 

Με αυτό το σκεπτικό ωθούμε πολούς πουλοπιάστες να κλέψουν αυγά και μικρά απο τη φύση να δαχτυλιδώσουν και επειτα να αισχροκερδούν! Δεν μπορω να κάνω πιο κατανοητό το σκοπό του αρθρου οποιος δεν τον αντιλαμβάνεται εθελοτυφλεί!

----------


## geam

Όσον αφορά την αισχροκέρδια, να εισαι σίγουρος πως την αντιλαμβάνονται όλοι...

αετονύχηδες υπήρχαν, υπάρχουν, και θα υπάρχουν πάντα.... ο θυμόσοφος λαός λέει: πως οι χαζοί υπάρχουν για να πλουτίζουν οι έξυπνοι....

μην αμφισβητείς όμως, πως υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που έχουν χαρίσει πουλάκια γεννημενα στο κλουβί, από γονείς γεννημενους στο κλουβί, (εγω έχω δώσει καμια 10αρια καρδερίνες... τα καναρινια δεν τα αναφέρω) χωρις να ζητήσω ούτε 50 λεπτά ως αντάλλαγμα...

για την ιστορία και μόνο πήρα ένα λικέρ Ναξου, ένα ολόκληρο κεφαλι τυρι, και μια 90αρα ζευγαρώστρα.... δεν τα ζήτησα εγω όμως... βέβαια θεωρώ πως απέκτησα και 2-3 καλούς φίλους από την ιστορία αυτή... που πραγματικά εκτίμησαν το δώρο μου!!!!

Από τα μισά πουλάκια που έδωσα, ενώ οι ιδιοκτήτες τους, πριν τους τα δώσω έκαναν κολοτούμπες μεχρι να τα πάρουν, δεν μου λένε ούτε γεια, και ειμαι σίγουρος, πως ο σκοπός τους είναι να τα αναπαραγάγουν με σκοπό να πουλήσουν τους νεοσσούς ή έστω να σου αναφέρω το πιο θεμιτό, να ζητήσουν ένα συμβολικό ποσό για τα έξοδα της εκτροφής.....

Υπόλογίσε τωρα τι έξοδα έχει ένα ζευγάρι καρδερίνες (σπόρους, αυγοτροφές, σκουλήκια κλπ) και πές μου... εγω είμαι βλάκας που όσα καρδερινάκια αλλά και καναρίνια εχω δώσει, τα έχω χαρίσει???? 

δεν θα μπορούσα να κοστολογήσω το καθε πουλάκι, με τα έξοδα που εχω κανει γι' αυτό (ειδικα σε τόσο δυσκολους καιρόυς) και να ζητησω μια λογική τιμή????

και σε αυτο το σημείο να σε ρωτησω το εξής: αν τα δικά σου γεννησουν, θα τα χαρίσεις τα πουλάκια???


και για να κλείσω την απάντηση μου, θα ήθελα να πω, πως νοοτροπίες σαν τις παραπάνω, και συμπεριφορές με άπλετη αχαριστία, ομολογουμένως με έχουν κανει να σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά το «ΑΝ» και το σε «ΠΟΙΟΝ» θα ξαναχαρίσω πουλί...

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο ενα πολλυ μεγαλο μπραβο απο εμενα για τις πραξεις σου....... εγω εχω χαρισει πολλα καναρινια..........  αλλα εχω πουλησει κιολας....... δεν μπορουσα ομως να μην πουλησω γιατι δεν γνωριζα σωστους ανθρωπους που να μπορω να χαρισω(τους ειχα εξαντλησει ολους)........ πλεον γνωριζω παιδια συνεχεια εδω μεσα και ξερω που θα δωσω...... και ποιοι αξιζουν......  εγω μια εναντια στην ιδεα χαριχω στον οποιον να ναι...... πολλοι το εκμεταλλευονται

----------


## ninos

Γιώργο, 

πολύ σωστά τα όσα αναφέρεις..Δεν πρέπει να χαρίζει κάποιος στον πρώτο τυχόν πουλιά και σίγουρα δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος κάποιος να τα χαρίζει ή να εκτρέφει πουλιά απλά για να τα χαρίζει.. Ο ρομπέν των δασών πέθανε.. 

*Αχαριστία* υπάρχει παντού και πάντα θα υπάρχει σε όλους τους τομείς, όχι μόνο στα πουλάκια.  Γιαυτό πρέπει να προσέχει ο οποιοσδήποτε,  όχι μόνο που χαρίζει πτηνά, αλλά και που προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες  του. Ακόμα και στο φόρουμ ξέρεις πόσοι έχουν βοηθηθεί και βοηθιούνται ακόμα, αλλά ώς αντάλλαγμα προσφέρουν αδιαφορία - πόλεμο και αχαριστία ; Δεν είναι μόνο τα πουλάκια, είναι το πως εκλαμβάνουν ορισμένοι άνθρωποι τα πράγματα. 

Να ξέρεις πως *ακόμα και να τα πουλήσεις*, ο αχάριστος θα σου πει ο,τι του έδωσες το σκάρτο πουλί, οτι το ακριβοπλήρωσε και γενικά θα σου σπάσει τα νεύρα. Δεν έχω δίκιο σε αυτό ; Δεν το έχει συναντήσει σε άλλους τομείς ;  Εκεί τι θα έκανες ; Θα του πουλούσες πάλι ; Οχι φαντάζομαι

Τέλος, ένα πουλί για να μεγαλώσει έχει όντως* έξοδα χρηματικά και χρονικά*. Γιαυτό, και αυτός που θα λάβει το δώρο σου για να είναι σωστός, θα πρέπει να σου ανταποδώσει την ευγνωμοσύνη του. Θα στην ανταποδώσει, είτε με το να είναι δίπλα σου, είτε να σεβαστεί εσένα, είτε να σου αγοράσει ένα τσουβάλακι τροφή, είτε μια σειρά βιταμινών, είτε μια ζευγαρώστρα ή και ενα φιλοδώρημα εαν θέλεις, είτε, είτε, είτε....... . Γενικότερα θα ενδιαφερθεί Γιώργο !!!  Τα πάντα εξαρτούντε λοιπόν, απο τον άνθρωπο που θα λάβει το πουλί και απο αυτόν που θα το προσφέρει !! 

Αυτοί όμως που αναπαράγουν πουλιά *μόνο και μόνο* για να τα πουλήσουν και βγάζουν και τιμοκατάλογο, σίγουρα δεν ανοίκουν στην κατηγορία αυτή. Ο καθένας, ζυγίζει και διατηρεί το κοπάδι του, όσο αντέχει χρονικά και χρήματα . Δεν υποχρέωσε κανείς - κανέναν να βγάλει 100 πουλιά. 

Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθώ.

----------


## geam

> Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθώ.



αντιθέτως Στέλιο....

----------


## vag21

γιωργαρα το χουι δεν κοβετε χαχαχα.
καλυτερα να σκεφτεσε σε ποιον θα ξαναχαρισεις και οχι αν.
οταν εψαχνα  θηλυκη καρδερινα για φιλο και μου λεγανε 140 ευρω,ελεγα τι κανει ο geam τρελος ειναι?
οποτε οταν ξαναχαρισεις θα τους βαλεις να κανουν μια ερευνα αγορας για να καταλαβουν οτι εχουν ενα μικρο θυσαυρο.

----------


## geam

αυτό ακριβώς λέω Βάγγο!!!

υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πραγματικά πιστεύω πως το εκτιμάνε!!!!!!!

αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποιοι ξυπνήδιδες που πιστεύουν πως μ’έπιασαν μ@ _ _ κ@  (και ίσως να εχουν και δίκιο...) και ενώ πήραν κάτι ως δωρο (τσαμπα)  το χρησιμοποιούν και ζητάνε από 100 έως  150€...

----------


## ggamb

Μπραβό Γιώργο ετσι πρεπει να συνεχίσεις εσύ και όλοι όσοι ασχολούνται με αυτά τα πουλιά! Τι θα κανώ με τα πουλιά όταν και άν ζευγαρώσουν? Σίγουρα δεν θα φτάσω σε τέτοιο αριθμό ωστε να μην ξέρω τι θα τα κάνω! αλλα και πάλι εστω και με 5-6 πουλάκια στην κατοχή μου αν ερθει ένας και μου πεί ''θέλω να ασχολιθώ με την εκτροφή της καρδερίνας σοβαρά θα του δώσω''. Για να μήν παρεξηγηθώ δεν κάνω προσπάθειες να γίνω εκτροφέας καρδερίνας! Ουτε τα καναρίνια μου πουλάω ούτε τα χαρίζω! δεν μπορώ να δώσω ενα πουλάκι που το ξέρω απο αυγό!

----------


## vag21

επειδη η κοινοτητα με τους πραγματικους εκτροφης καρδερινας ειναι ακομη μικρη,σκεφτειτε ποσο απαραιτητα ειναι τα δαχτυλιδια.
ο κωδικος σου πανω στο πουλι γιωργο δεν αφηνει πολλα περιθωρεια για αγοροπωλησιες ή ακομα και αν γινουν, πιθανον καποια στιγμη να πετυχεις δικο σου πουλι να πωλειτε και ευκολα να το αναγνωρισεις.
και τοτε ποιος ειδε τον γιγαντα και δεν τον φοβηθηκε χαχαχα.

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ τα δαχτυλιδια πρεπει να υπαρχουν και σταδιακα ,οποιος νοιωσει οτι εχει πειρα να το κανει ,χωρις κινδυνο για τα πουλια του πρεπει να το κανει .Οποιος θελει να τα πουλα κιολας εχει υποχρεωση να το κανει .οποιος δεν τα πουλα ,αλλα μονο χαριζει ,δεν εχει να αποδειξει σε κανεναν τιποτα .Εχει ομως να δωσει παραδειγμα και αν μπορει πρεπει να το κανει !

Γιωργο ( ggamb ) o Oδυσσεας σου προτεινε κατι ,γιατι ξερει οτι ετσι κι αλλιως εισαι αποφασισμενος να κανεις την προσπαθεια να τα ζευγαρωσεις .Ειπε ομως  και για αποριες που θα σου λυθουν και την φραση αν τα καταφερεις ... προφανως σκεφτεται οτι καποια πραγματα μπορει να μην εξελιχθουν , οπως ολοι θα θελαμε  ... 
θα μου ηταν ευκολο να στο πω και γω αυτο ...αντε και στο λεω .προχωρα και ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα

Οταν ομως ανησυχω και για τα δικα μου πουλακια ,για το αυριο που θα ξημερωσει ,περισσοτερο απο τα καναρινια και ας ειναι σιγουρα εκτροφης ,πως να μην ανησυχω και να το πω ευκολα για καποια που δεν ειναι; 

Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα ! να εχεις μικρα  (ασχετα αν θα ηθελα να ειναι απο γονιους σιγουρα εκτροφης ) και οι γονεις να ειναι ακομα καλα ,ωστε μετα να γυρισουν εκει που γεννηθηκαν

----------


## vag21

μητσο αυτος που χαριζει,πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να εχει δαχτυλιδια,οχι για να αποδειξη κατι,αλλα για να γνωριζει οτι το πουλακι εμεινε εκει που το εδωσε και δεν κατεληξε να πουληθει.
οπως ειπα ειναι μικρος ο χωρος ακομα των εκτροφεων της καρδερινας και μονο βουνο με βουνο δεν σμιγει.

----------


## jk21

Εχει ενα νοημα αυτο που λες ,αλλα βρε Βαγγελη αν εχεις φτασει να χαριζεις καρδερινα εκτροφης (και ειδικα balcanica που οι πραγματικες εκτροφης δεν ειναι παμπολες ) και στην πορεια εχεις χασει τα χναρια της ,τι αξια εχει να μαθεις αν πουληθηκε ή οχι; και μονο που ο ληπτης εχει κοψει επαφη μαζι σου ,ετσι κι αλλιως πικρα ειναι .Τι να το κανεις; να τον κανεις ξεφτιλα δημοσια; εχει γινει ξεφτιλα στο Θεο και στον εαυτο του και εχει μεγαλυτερη σημασια για μενα αυτο  ...

----------


## serafeim

εγω θα συμφωνησω με αυτα που λενε τα παιδια βαγγελη...
καποτε ειχε ο πατερας παρομοια περιπτωση με εσενα αλλα ημουν μικρος δεν καταλαβαινα δεν ηξερα καν το φορουμ και δεν ξερω αν υπρχε ωστε να με βοηθησουν....
το καταλαβαινω τωρα ομως...

----------

